
A Peek inside Facebook - nickb
http://www.pcworld.com/article/150489/
======
litewulf
Facebook is the new Google. (At least in terms of fawning news posts)

------
PieSquared
Perhaps this isn't as interesting as it seems to me, but I thought that this
was cool: (about Facebook chat)

 _"We had the technology running for about a month [detecting who was online]
before we had the user interface visible"_

Rolling out a feature _that_ gradually seems like a great method.

------
fallentimes
Very interesting (especially the part about their own employees using fb for
_everything_), but ends abruptly.

~~~
ntoshev
They are using fb for internal communication. This is cool, but I don't see fb
as a general intra-company communication platform, even with the right apps.

Does anyone imagine how such a thing would work?

------
goodness
> At Wal-Mart, we had the belief that we only roll forward, never back.

What about Mr. Smiley?!!

